# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  CPUID : tester la prsence de SSE, SSE2 ou 3DNOW [Sources]

## Nono40

Bonjour, 

Je vous propose un nouveau code source  tlcharger : CPUID : tester la prsence de SSE, SSE2 ou 3DNOW.

Permet de tester si les instructions SSE SSE2 ou 3DNow sont disponibles sur le processeur.

 ::arrow::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------

